# TT Forum Moderators



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Stop being such nazi f*cking censors! Its one thing removing "bad comments" but don't remove all comments in the for sale section. If thats what you plan to do, why dont you lock every for sale thread and all questions go via PM [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]

Chill out.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

This site was better before the big change, yeah you had a dodgy Chinese trader but so what! At least then you could say what you wanted. You can have too much moderation.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you've got input on the site then why not put a polite post in the correct place.

Insulting people and calling them Nazi's is simply childish.

Grow up :roll:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

scoTTy said:


> If you've got input on the site then why not put a polite post in the correct place.
> 
> Insulting people and calling them Nazi's is simply childish.
> 
> Grow up :roll:


Erm, no. This is the Flame Room. If you don't like it, go to the powder room :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ranting's fine and this is the place.

As such it's piss poor. It's asking questions of the mods so not the best place.

1/10 for effort :-*


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Actually it was rhetorical.

1/10 for your comprehension :-*


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

handbags over the M62 definately powder room stuff 
must be the xmas spirit and season of good will :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[smiley=cheers.gif] chill


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Have to agree with prt225TT. Seemingly helpful posts (for the the seller and/or potential buyer) get removed. Surely if someone has owned or has experience of what is being sold is helpful!

Granted the comments need to be in a constructive manner beit positive or negitive, but whichever they are they must surely be helpful!

Personally if i'm buying something and someone has owned the item for sale and they make a constructive comment i dont see how that can be a bad thing.

Guess its done to save the modrators time- delete the lot instead of going through them sort of thing! :?

If someone has something for sale on there and where in the past i'd have posted to say "this is great, quick someone buy it, i've got one/ had one", i Don't and won't bother anymore! :?


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got input on the site then why not put a polite post in the correct place.
> ...


haha! :lol: couldn't agree more!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

matt225tt said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Well until such time as there is a Petulant Children's Room, I would also agree. :wink: :lol:


----------

